# Market downloads apps extremely slow...



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

Anyone else having issues recently with the market taking forever to download apps? A 4MB app (Rom Manager actually) just took me about 8 minutes to download...

I did search the site and Google. Came up with changing DNS settings and clearing the market cache, neither of which worked. It's getting annoying when I used to be able to download something similar in size in a minute or less.


----------

